# Do's and Dont's for an EMT internship?



## Redrick05 (May 3, 2012)

So I have an interview coming up for an EMT internship, I don't have my EMT certification yet, but plan on going in September, and I was wondering if there was anything I should know for the internship, basically the do's and dont's of the first day, and what to expect? And any advice for the interview? I don't come from the richest family, but I've got a good pair of khakis, dress shoes, and a button down white shirt with a tie, is this ok? 

It's a county side internship, so every shift will keep me going to different squad houses around the county, so I'll be with different people I imagine every shift. I also do have my CPR certification, so I should be able to ride on calls.


----------



## ABEMS (May 3, 2012)

Get ready for someone to jump down your throat and tell you to use the search function on the forums since this topic has been discussed many times. I'm not from the states so I can't really provide any good advice since I don't know how things work down there, but maybe others can.


----------



## Redrick05 (May 3, 2012)

Oh my bad, will do.


----------



## Imacho (May 3, 2012)

Are you doing the ride alongs as part of you EMT training?


----------



## ABEMS (May 3, 2012)

I was just kidding on my last post. I'm not really sure what an EMT internship is so if you can enlighten me it would help.

I'm not a big fan of a white shirt. I would go for something with a little more colour since it show that you're not boring. For the interview, just google common interview questions, but sometimes I find that the interviewer will ask the most ridiculous questions. Take your time and think about the answer before you respond but don't take forever. If there is a clinical portion, study study study!

Do's: listen and ask question if you don't understand something.
get involved, but ask for permission first. use common sense.

Don't's: Dont touch something that your not suppose to; ie. medics med. pouch. Don't break anything. Don't kill anyone.


----------



## joeshmoe (May 8, 2012)

Ive never heard of an EMT internship. Are you referring to EMT ambulance clinicals? 

Some people refer to them as ride alongs, but that wasnt really accurate for my school, since we didnt just get to "ride along". We were expected to act as an actual EMT Basic on calls, and aside from introducing ourselves as students to the patient, we were expected to do everything an actual Basic would do, including patient assessment, vitals, and interventions within the EMT Basic scope. Of course if you were stumbling, the Paramedic precepter would take over and maybe just tell you go to grab the cot, but we were graded on how we did, and many students in my class were actually dropped because of "conduct issues" during clinicals.

I can only assume this is what you mean by internship. Ive never heard it called that for EMTs. As for what to wear, we had actual uniforms, but I suppose you could just wear black pants with a belt and a collared shirt with no billboard logos or slogans, and some black boots. That seems like an appropriate thing to wear to me if you dont have an actual dress code or uniform.


----------

